#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Head of Production Centered Organisation (Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia)

## duboisi

Head of Production Centered Organisation
(*Check out other jobs in Malaysia via : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*


    crossorigin="anonymous">



<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Job Level : Head of Department (E4)
Responsibilities: 
Responsible to steward, develop, implement and manage the Production Centered Organisation area of the integrated Company System to ensure leading Product Centered Orgranisation Management standards & practices are adopted and updated to safeguard the Group's operating assets globally.

Requirements: 
Minimum Bachelor Degree in Engineering or Applied Science field
 At least 15 years related working experience in Oil & Gas industry with minimum 6 years working at Managerial position.
 Exposure in Operations Excellence (OE) and Production Centered Organisation (PCO) concept and invloved in OE related management system development, implementation, assurance and training.
 Experience of how standards, regulations and policies interlock together.
 Good presentation & communication skills are essential for the sucessful engagement of stakeholders as well as the involved staff.

Only shortlisted candidates will be notified

(Non-Malaysian if selected will be offered by 2 years contract hiring, renewable upon expiration)

Applications may email to:
 Email: mypetrochem@gmail.comSee More: Head of Production Centered Organisation (Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia)

----------

